# Real Housewives of the Tudor Fantasy - Rescue Beauty Lounge Autumn 2010 Collection



## Bec688 (Jul 24, 2010)

Real Housewives of the Tudor Fantasy - 
Rescue Beauty Lounge Autumn 2010 Collection







THE REAL HOUSEWIVES OF THE TUDOR DYNASTY INSPIRE A BROCADEHUED NAIL POLISH COLLECTION FROM RESCUE BEAUTY. 
The opulent fabrics, quiet luxury and return of ladylike fashions brought to mind the British Royal family to Rescue Beauty Loungeâ€™s Ji Baek. No, not the current resident of Buckingham Palace but the colorful (and often short-lived) wives of Henry the VIII. 
â€œI fell in love with the Tudor dynasty in the novel Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel,â€ says Baek. â€œThe more I learned of the queensâ€™ wardrobesâ€”the layers of embroidery, embellishments of pearls and fur and rich jewel toned fabricsâ€”the more I saw a parallel with whatâ€™s going on in fashion this fall.â€ 
â€œGivenchyâ€™s intricate brocades, Lanvinâ€™s feather-festooned metallics, and the strong, powerful neutrals at Celine all served as starting points for Rescue Beauty Loungeâ€™s Autumn/Winter color collection. Each color has micro particles of pink, blue, green, gold, and silver to add iridescence similar the tiny colored threaded that give brocade fabrics their depth of color.â€ 
Henry first married his brotherâ€™s widow, Catherine of Aragon, daughter of Queen Isabella and King Ferdinand who launched Christopher Columbusâ€™ New World adventure. She was also Europeâ€™s first female ambassador and a proponent of womenâ€™s education. Like this revolutionary free-thinker, _Catherine is an intense royal purple with a pewter sheen. _
Anne Boleyn was rumored to be a witch, with a tiny mysterious sixth little finger that she hid with long, pointed sleeves that ended above her middle finger. Draw attention to your own regal digits with _Anne_, a complex gray-green with a jewel-like pink shimmer finish. 
Jane Seymour was thought to be Henryâ€™s favorite wife as she was the only wife to give him a son, Edward VI. Sadly, she died soon after. Reputed to have created beautiful and elaborate needlework, her namesake polish _Jane _is at first glance a simple pale pearl. However a mere royal wave reveals washes of pale pink and lavender. 
Catherine Howard was Henryâ€™s teenage trophy wife, nineteen to his near 50. Said to be a â€œrose without a thorn,â€ this beguiling beauty unfortunately turned too many heads, resulting in the loss of her own. Her ethereal beauty is captured in _Catherine H., _a shimmering Wedgewood blue, with just a hint of a darkening sky. 
â€œWhile their inspiration may be extraordinary women who lived over 500 years ago, this shades are perfectly modern with this seasonâ€™s fashionsâ€”from the armor-like structure at Calvin Klein and Gucci to the sumptuous feminine silhouettes at Prada and Louis Vuitton,â€ says Baek. â€œThis season marked the return of the â€˜womanâ€™ as opposed to the â€˜girl/waif.â€™ Why be a sugar-coated princess when you can rule as a gorgeous Queen?â€ 
Rescue Beauty polishes are available at Rescue Beauty












*Catherine*

Named for Catherine of Aragon, is a smokey royal purple infused with pewter, bright blue and fuchsia shimmer.





Catherine H

Named for Catherine Howard, is described by Ji as a Wedgewood blue.





Jane

Named for Jane Seymour, is an oyster hued creme with an injection of yellow gold, pale pink and light green shimmer.





Anne

Named for Anne Boleyn, is a grayed olive green packed with old gold and bright pink shimmer.



source 1
source 2


----------



## Minka (Jul 25, 2010)

Jane is interesting. Maybe the only one i'd consider getting (though I have SO many polishes @[email protected]).

I'm guessing these aren't sold in the US.


----------



## Anna (Jul 25, 2010)

i NEEED anne. NEED.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 25, 2010)

I need Jane!!


----------



## Anna (Jul 25, 2010)

i kinda need jane too..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jane is interesting. Maybe the only one i'd consider getting (though I have SO many polishes @[email protected]).
I'm guessing these aren't sold in the US.

Rescue Beauty Lounge is a nail salon in New York, you can purchase from there or from their online store Rescue Beauty


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

Im feeling so so about all of these and probably wont actually purchase one.


----------



## perfervid_heart (Aug 10, 2010)

Gahhh, I love all of these a lottt, but RBL is *so* expensive.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 10, 2010)

Catherine and Anne look great ! I'm not sure i'd rock Jane but this one is really nice too !


----------



## lolaB (Aug 10, 2010)

I love them all! I might have to splurge on these...


----------

